# Holy Dutch Bomb



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Well,Don decided to bomb Mike and myself with some Dutch Jenver!! He also included two 2 devils weed,2 josa l piedra's and 2 oliva originals!! Sweet bombing man, please someone give this man the rg he deserves!! I need to spread some love first before I can give him rg myself. :tu


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice!

(posting as quickly as time allows so I can get to the point of upping a members rg. :tu: )


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That is sweet!

Nice job Don!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice hit Don!! :tu :tu Let us know if the clogs fit Shellie. :r


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Love those shoes. The Dutch strike again!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Volt said:


> Love those shoes.


I'm taking notes :r


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Sneaky ass dutch!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I'm taking notes :r


I see nothing in my post that requires note taking.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Mike's a big guy Don probably a size 12.



Don Fernando said:


> I'm taking notes :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> Mike's a big guy Don probably a size 12.


Rumours say that you are a size 11 Al.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Very nice hit Don. I think Al would look very nice in clogs :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shvictor said:


> Very nice hit Don. *I think Al would look very nice in clogs :tu*



:r:r:r


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

shvictor said:


> Very nice hit Don. I think Al would look very nice in clogs :tu


But he would look best in red ones I'm thinking....


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Al strikes me as more of a pink high-heel clog kinda guy.
Not that there's anything wrong with that. :tu

Nice work, Don!!!


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

shilala said:


> Al strikes me as more of a pink high-heel clog kinda guy.
> Not that there's anything wrong with that. :tu
> 
> Nice work, Don!!!


What a man does in the privacy of his own home is his business..We have a dont ask dont tell policy around here. :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice Follow Up! Beautiful! Keep layin' 'em on!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Don one Great Hit !!!


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Great hit Don (of the Dutch mafia):gn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

shvictor said:


> Very nice hit Don. I think Al would look very nice in clogs :tu





Volt said:


> But he would look best in red ones I'm thinking....


pink

'nuff said


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Volt said:


> But he would look best in red ones I'm thinking....


You need to be dealt with.



shilala said:


> Al strikes me as more of a pink high-heel clog kinda guy.
> Not that there's anything wrong with that. :tu
> 
> Nice work, Don!!!


You're just scary.



massphatness said:


> pink
> 
> 'nuff said


For a guy who can't handle a Young Ape you have no room to talk smack.



shvictor said:


> What a man does in the privacy of his own home is his business..We have a dont ask dont tell policy around here. :tu


Only true statement of them all.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice Hit Don, glad to see it landed:tu



massphatness said:


> pink
> 
> 'nuff said


Really? I have done it before you know  but if you want pink, I can 
make that happen. someone please pm me Vin's addy.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

SmokeyNL said:


> Really? I have done it before you know  but if you want pink, I can
> make that happen. someone please pm me Vin's addy.


done.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

shilala said:


> Al strikes me as more of a pink high-heel clog kinda guy.


This is Al's motorbike


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice thought but wrong. I do the dealing, people do not "deal me". example:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=168469



ahc4353 said:


> *You need to be dealt with.*
> 
> You're just scary.
> 
> ...


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice hit Don. Clogs were a nice touch :r


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

SSG.Adams said:


> Nice hit Don. Clogs were a nice touch :r


Don and I try to include clogs or something in the shape of a in clog every package we send :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

SmokeyNL said:


> Don and I try to include clogs or something in the shape of a in clog every package we send :ss


Really? I hadn't noticed that ...:chk

(Hey mods -- we need a clogs smiley.)


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

SmokeyNL said:


> Nice Hit Don, glad to see it landed:tu
> 
> Really? I have done it before you know  but if you want pink, I can
> make that happen. someone please pm me Vin's addy.





Don Fernando said:


> done.












THANKS GUYS!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Al, buddy, what's Vin's shoe size?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> Al, buddy, what's Vin's shoe size?


I have no idea (thank God). I would venture a guess at a 10 or 11. Maybe one of the guys going to his HERF can ask Grace. George or Ben, one of you two wanna handle this task please.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Al, buddy, what's Vin's shoe size?


I can find out today when I'm at his HERF. :tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Al, I am going to see what kind of nice clogs would suit Vin best :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> I can find out today when I'm at his HERF. :tu


Perfect! Way to step up and take on the challenge!

Have fun. Take lots of pics. Wish I could make it.

BTW, it's all Vin's fault that I can't ya know. He scheduled it two weekends before I'm back in MA. This was not just a random error, trust me.

:ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great hit on a very deserving SOTL:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> BTW, it's all Vin's fault that I can't ya know. He scheduled it two weekends before I'm back in MA. This was not just a random error, trust me.
> 
> :ss


Just think about it Al, why would Vin do that? :r


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

lol nice Don
Enjoy shellie!

Dont drink it all at once........(ok maybe drink it all at once, hell i dont know)

James


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Nice Smack Don!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Great Hit Don


----------

